# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Poziv jednoroditeljskim obiteljima- radionica

## barbara s

Udruga Let Vas poziva na radionicu s temom:

*„Kako ljutnju konstruktivno koristiti u odnosu prema bivšem/oj partneru/ici“*

Dovedite i djecu (od 3. godine) jer će istovremeno moći biti uključena u *kreativne radionice* dipl. odgajateljice.

Povezani partneri zajedničkim snagama traže i nalaze načine kako se nositi s odgovornostima i kako uživati u novim ulogama.
Međutim, dogodi se da se partneri iz različitih razloga ne snađu u novonastalim uvjetima, snovi se rasplinu, osobe koje su se ljubile više se ne žele i ne trebaju…
Pred roditeljem koji je ostao sam s djetetom otvaraju se neke neplanirane zadaće i odgovornosti.
Kako u tim uvjetima skrbiti o djetetu i uživati u roditeljskoj ulozi, ne zanemarujući ni sve druge značajne životne uloge i kako komunicirati s bivšim partnerom, pokušat ćemo odgovoriti na radionici.

Predavanje će se održati u *srijedu 29. 9. 2010. godine od 18 30h -20 00h u Centru za ljudska prava, Kralja Držislava 6. u Zagrebu*.

Predavanje će voditi gđa. Jelena Bičanić, psihoterapeut realitetne terapije

 Svim polaznicima je *ulaz besplatan* zahvaljujući financijskoj potpori Grada Zagreba-Gradski ured za socijalnu zaštitu i osobe s invaliditetom

Veselimo se susretu s Vama 

Molimo vas da svoj *dolazak potvrdite* na broj telefona 01 48 23 041 ili na e-mail udruge: let@zg.t-com.hr

----------

